# Problema nos registros de rajadas de vento. Davis Vantage Pro 2



## Lucas Fumagalli (2 Nov 2010 às 22:31)

Olá tudo bom?
Neste dia 2 instalei minha estação Davis Vantage Pro 2:












A estação, localizada em Cascavel, próximo as cataratas do Iguaçu, no Brasil, está ON LINE no seguinte endereço:

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IPARANAC4

No entanto, há um problema. Eu sei que a DAVIS não registra as rajadas de vento e por isso os dados de rajadas de vento no wunderground não são completados.

Eu peço ajuda a vocês. Como soluciono este problema, uma vez que muitas Davis registram as rajadas no wunderground?

Agradeço desde já, direto do Brasil


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Nov 2010 às 22:41)

Isso só pode ter a ver com a configuração do software.


----------



## Lucas Fumagalli (3 Nov 2010 às 00:10)

Mas eu já analisei todas as configurações e não consigo fazer com que as rajadas de vento sejam transmitidas para o wunderground!


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Nov 2010 às 00:38)

Mas no software aparecem as rajadas ?


----------



## Lucas Fumagalli (3 Nov 2010 às 01:24)

Amigo, estas são as telas que tenho acesso, no software:


























E nada de registrar as rajadas no wunderground. Parece também que os dados não estão sendo salvos no computador!!!


----------



## geoair.pt (3 Nov 2010 às 16:34)

Viva!
Comigo acontece algo semelhante na minha VP2+Weatherlink e o wunderground: não aparecem os dados da rajada de vento respeitantes ao periódo em que o pc/internet estão off e tenho de fazer o upload do log para o wunderground.
Por exemplo, ontem o pc e/ou internet estiveram off entre as 08h e as 18.20h http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=ILISBOAL7&month=11&day=2&year=2010 e em  durante esse período não aparecem os dados da rajada de vento, mas nos dados do log no software do weatherlink essa informação aparece...
É suposto isto acontecer?
Cumps

PS.:Sorry pelo sequestro do tópico


----------



## Lucas Fumagalli (2 Fev 2011 às 18:42)

Pessoa, para quem tem Davis Vantage Pro 2.

Por conta do vento o poste da minha estação está balançando. Ontem ela registrou rajadas de 42km/h e balançou muito. Será que o fato da estação balançar pode interferir negativamente no valor das rajadas de vento?

Abraço!


----------



## lsalvador (2 Fev 2011 às 19:21)

Lucas Fumagalli disse:


> Pessoa, para quem tem Davis Vantage Pro 2.
> 
> Por conta do vento o poste da minha estação está balançando. Ontem ela registrou rajadas de 42km/h e balançou muito. Será que o fato da estação balançar pode interferir negativamente no valor das rajadas de vento?
> 
> Abraço!



Oi, sim pq ao vibrar não vai conseguir "rodar" em condições, vais ter de espigar o mastro. Boa sorte.

Nota : Pelas fotos que vi agora, não contou chuva?


----------



## Lucas Fumagalli (3 Fev 2011 às 12:54)

Acho que amarrando o poste com cabos ele irá parar de balançar.
Noto que algumas rajadas são fortes, mas são poucas as vezes que a davis registra vento acima de 40km/h, talvez por causa desta condição!!!!!


----------

